# Change of ownership form - i gave it to the buyer... by mistake!



## nammona (13 Jun 2008)

i sold my car 2 months ago to a person, since it was my first time to do this, i had no clue what i was doing - i just signed my name on the vehicle registration card to change ownership and left it for him to fill his details and post it. I know - how stupid! 

i found out the hard way last week (after getting his parking fines to my address) that he hasn't actually posted the card therefore i am still the registered owner.

went to the Gardai - no help as it is my fault!

all i have is his name and phone number: been calling the number for a week, lady picks up and claims she has no association with the person i am looking for... now she is not picking up the phone at all...

by the way, i haven't paid the fine, placed an appeal with the reason that i have sold the car.

HELP!


----------



## mathepac (14 Jun 2008)

You have a big problem in that you don't have a name and address. Did he sign anything or give you a bank-draft you could trace?

Even if you could apply to Shannon for a duplicate on the basis that the original was mis-placed, you are no better off.

Contact your local motor taxation office and see what they can suggest.

Why would the Gardai help - its nothing to do with them, unless the car is involved in a hit-and-run or other serious incident, then they will come calling.


----------



## susie1 (14 Jun 2008)

well if the car is still in your name, the buyer has no intention of sending off the log book and is untraceable so to speak.  report the car as stolen, the cops will find him for you.


----------



## rmelly (14 Jun 2008)

but it's not stolen - when they find this out how happy will they be?


----------



## nammona (14 Jun 2008)

went to the another gardai branch today - much nicer, still said it has nothing to do with them and that i should contact Shannon. Been calling Shannon all day yesterday with no luck: just put on hold for ages...

can't report car stolen - that will be misusing the gardai resources and i could get prosecuted for that...


----------



## steph1 (14 Jun 2008)

Log onto www.environ.ie and click on the motor tax section.  There you will see a list of forms that you can use.  You may have to get the form stamped at a garda station before you submit it.


----------



## nammona (14 Jun 2008)

steph1 said:


> Log onto www.environ.ie and click on the motor tax section. There you will see a list of forms that you can use. You may have to get the form stamped at a garda station before you submit it.


 
Looked at that already - no relevant form for my situation...


----------



## rmelly (14 Jun 2008)

I seem to recall that there major delays processing change of ownerships a few years ago, my brother in law got a fine when he was out of the country 6 months - the change hadn't been processed yet.

Is this still the case?


----------



## nammona (14 Jun 2008)

i am not exactly sure - i sold the car end of April, that's 7 weeks ago. i thought it only takes 3 weeks to process these things so that's why i assume the buyer never posted it! and i can't contact him to confirm whether he did post it or not...


----------



## mathepac (14 Jun 2008)

rmelly said:


> I seem to recall that there major delays processing change of ownerships a few years ago, my brother in law got a fine when he was out of the country 6 months - the change hadn't been processed yet.
> 
> Is this still the case?


IME about 7 days turn-around time.


----------



## Billo (14 Jun 2008)

When is the car taxed up to ? Is it due for renewal shortly?

If you lost a document you would go for form RF134, which would have to be signed by a Garda.
If you were updating particulars you would go for form RF111. but you do not know the particulars to update. 
So basically you are up the creek.

IMHO  Your best bet is to find a friendly Garda to trace the phone number as a personal favour.


----------



## Complainer (15 Jun 2008)

Billo said:


> IMHO  Your best bet is to find a friendly Garda to trace the phone number as a personal favour.


If you take this approach, you'll need to find a spectacularly dumb Garda who is prepared to put his career at risk and get hit with disciplinary action, given that all Garda lookups are traceable.


----------



## starlite68 (15 Jun 2008)

the lenght of time it takes for the change of ownership can vary a lot due to the time of year...usually its 2 to 3 weeks....but january or febuary can can sometimes be 6 or even 8 weeks......it depends on the backlog.


----------



## Diziet (15 Jun 2008)

I had a similar problem - I stupidly gave the change of ownership form to the buyer who never posted it and I got summons for unpaid tax and no insurance. Need less to say, I was not a happy bunny and nobody seemed able to explain the process for putting this right. However, there is a process:

In the end, I was advised to call the dept of the environment in Shannon, who sent me a form to say I had sold the car. I had to have it witnessed by a solicitor and send it back. I also sent a copy of it (and the response I got from the dept of environment) to the gardai and the summons was withdrawn. 

I will never make that mistake again!


----------



## nammona (17 Jun 2008)

Thank you for the solid advice Diziet - i tried to call to Shannon again, they are going to send me a form as you said and I'll process it. Do I need a solicitor to witness it?
Because so far I only have a council parking fine which i have appealed until i get this sorted out


----------



## Irishman2000 (6 Apr 2021)

nammona said:


> Thank you for the solid advice Diziet - i tried to call to Shannon again, they are going to send me a form as you said and I'll process it. Do I need a solicitor to witness it?
> Because so far I only have a council parking fine which i have appealed until i get this sorted out


What happened to you in this, had a case yesterday that a lad bought a car off me and said he'd scrap the car and issue a cert of destruction... He now says he won't be doing that but says everything will be legit so getting a bit worried...


----------



## EasilyAmused (6 Apr 2021)

Irishman2000 said:


> ...had a case yesterday that a lad bought a car off me and said he'd scrap the car and issue a cert of destruction...


This isn’t a “company car” I hope?


----------



## Irishman2000 (6 Apr 2021)

I would be so lucky to have a company car, nah it was a 17 year old pile of rust


----------



## EasilyAmused (6 Apr 2021)

No, I don’t mean a company car as in when your employer gives you a car as part of your remuneration. 
I mean a “company car” as in a group of (teen) friends throw in a hundred quid each to get around, have the crack and joyride. 

There’s been a few high profile crashes in the last year. 
A Brazilian Deliveroo cyclist was hit and killed by a company car on the quays by the IFSC a few months ago.
Another one in Cork, a teenage girl was killed as a passenger just down the road from her gaff. Her mother has started a campaign.


----------



## Irishman2000 (6 Apr 2021)

I understand now, the man I sold it to is in his 50s and tells me that he'll be using it for spare parts at his scrapyard

I'd say it's unlikely to be a "company car" given his age profile but he's refusing to give details of his scrapyard 

I'll make contact with the DOT in Shannon (via email because their phone lines are closed due to covid) and I'll post my findings here... I don't particularly care what he does with the old bucket of rust but I don't want it coming back on me, he can put it into his dead cats name for all I care haha!


----------



## Irishman2000 (6 Apr 2021)

> Call the Motor tax office. I'd say this happens all the time



Yeah, the motor tax section of the Dept of Transport in Shannon is who I am contacting... I'm going on the assumption that I'm not the first nor the last to have this happen to


----------

